# Express Werke



## udallcustombikes (Oct 9, 2010)

I picked up this Express Werke bike today and am having trouble finding info on it. It has 28" wheels and was originally set up with rod brakes. It has Huret components and a 3 speed dérailleur set up. It was made in Nurnberg, Germany before 1959 when the company dropped the Express bicycle line. Any help would be appreciated. Sorry about the pics, all I have at the moment is my phone.


----------



## sam (Oct 9, 2010)

Express works was the raleigh of germany---built lots of bikes.German bikes are hard to find info on.


----------



## udallcustombikes (Oct 11, 2010)

sam said:


> Express works was the raleigh of germany---built lots of bikes.German bikes are hard to find info on.




You weren't kidding! I spent the weekend scouring the inter-webs and turned up very little info.


----------



## SailorMac (Oct 11, 2010)

Sweet chainguard.


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Oct 11, 2010)

Sharp bike, and a great derailleur!  Here is a German old bike site- maybe you could find out more there:
http://www.historischefahrraeder.de/index.php?article_id=1
Otherwise, search in German for sites in German through a google "advanced search" , and use babelfish to translate wenn  ihr Deutsch is schlecht.


----------

